

The Only Marketing That Counts - RustyM
http://blog.rustymoyher.com/post/13774634528/the-only-marketing-that-counts

======
hammerbrostime
Making a great app is not enough - being "featured" is not a guarantee from
making a great app AND it's not sustainable, as you'll soon enough drop out of
that position. You need to get on at least one "Top" list for Apple (Top Free,
Top Paid, etc there are lots of these lists for different categories).
However, to get there and stay there you may need to use ALL of the techniques
the author tried (ads, emails, tweets, etc...). They all work together, and
should work something like a symphony.

------
skore
For anybody else interested in reading this already slim article, the tl;dr
is: Make good software so that Apple features you.

Whoop-de-frigging-doo.

No by-tool-tried investigation of what /they/ might have had to do with
getting you to the point where you are featured. Actually, every tool
investigation dies after a very slim paragraph.

I actually now wonder whether there is an additional paragraph coming:

 _Hacker News_

Posted a link to my kind-of hamfisted report

on tracking my marketing attempts. Didn't put

too much effort into that after the Apple cash

train rolled in. All I got back was snark and

a couple of hits.

